# Forge World Repressor/ Exorcist kits



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just a quick question for anyone who's bought a Repressor or Exorcist from Forge World recently- if you get the 'complete' kit (which comes with the plastic Rhino parts) do they give you the sprues from the Space Marine rhino, or the ones from the Sisters of Battle Immolator/Rhino kit? It would seem pretty daft to give us the Marine ones, but I have a horrible feeling that that's what they do..


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a customer service email address and they are normally pretty decent about getting back with you.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Home/Contact.html


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> There is a customer service email address and they are normally pretty decent about getting back with you.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Home/Contact.html


Thanks for that! I have a horrible feeling that if I contact them directly I'm going to struggle to avoid the urge to point out that supplying the Marine Rhino when there's a much more appropriate kit available for the same price is flipping daft, but if no-one knows I'll have to attempt to restrain myself


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The basic rhino when I got mine.

Bear in mind, you WILL have to fill and patch because ALL of the parts were sculpted too small (there are gaps all over the place).

Easier (and cheaper) to actually scratchbuild the hull toppers for Repressors, IMO.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What are you looking for in the complete exorcist kit? The SoB doors and iconography?


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

jaysen said:


> What are you looking for in the complete exorcist kit? The SoB doors and iconography?


Well, given that they now come as standard in the Immolator/Rhino kit which is the same price as a SM Rhino, yes. Mind you, I suppose that would mean if you got a 'complete' FW Immolator, you'd get a plastic Immolator with parts to convert it into.. an Immolator, which perhaps wouldn't make much sense


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

chromedog said:


> The basic rhino when I got mine.
> 
> Bear in mind, you WILL have to fill and patch because ALL of the parts were sculpted too small (there are gaps all over the place).
> 
> Easier (and cheaper) to actually scratchbuild the hull toppers for Repressors, IMO.


Actually, that's a very good point- I have a Rhino with the FW resin SoB parts, and they were pretty nasty. It seems that all the Repressor is is a different shaped boxy bit on top of the Rhino chassis (since you already get an extended boxy bit with the SoB Rhino kit) and a pintle Heavy Flamer to go with the Storm Bolter, which I can probably bodge together out of left over Immolator guns.

Hmm. Hmm indeed.


----------

